# Buxtehude BuxWV45 - Ich bin eine Blume zu Saron



## mohsenson (May 3, 2008)

I have been searching for hours for this music piece from Buxtehude:

BuxWV45 - Ich bin eine Blume zu Saron 

Does anybody know where one can buy this piece online?
Thanks


----------



## Sam Ealy Johnson Jr (Oct 22, 2021)

It appears to be the sixth track on Ton Koopman's recordings of Buxtehude's _Opera Omnia XIV_
https://www.amazon.com/Buxtehude-Op...a+xiv+buxtehude&qid=1638032367&s=books&sr=1-2


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Ah, you must mean BuxWV45-a "Ich bin eine Blume zu Sauron". The well regarded Cantata by the Orc composer Dietrich Orc von Orcstehude, tragically smitten by Gandolph's invading hordes.

You can also purchase it directly from here:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7955428--buxtehude-cantatas


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Other options:

https://app.idagio.com/albums/de-profundis-5034AD84-2AF7-42E9-BA97-1EBC1B34F75C
https://app.idagio.com/albums/buxtehude-kantaten


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Let's hope OP found it, enough said


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Let's hope OP found it, enough said


Have to admit, I had gone hunting to see if I had it, then I noticed the date of the OP.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

It appears that the OP was only active on this forum for a single day… He signed up for the forum on May, 3rd 2008 and never had any further activity…


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Does anybody want to give the OP his first like?:lol: Btw, is there a trash thread/user cleaning mechanism for this website?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KevinW said:


> Btw, is there a trash thread/user cleaning mechanism for this website?


No, we prefer not to delete old threads. They may still be useful one day. If anyone else would be looking for this composition, they can find this thread with a search, and find the answers. For the same reason, we do not mind if someone answers after over 13 years.


----------

